# Ross Barkley



## Frikez (22 Dicembre 2013)

Trequartista classe '93 dell'Everton, già nel giro della nazionale inglese.

Quanto forte è!?


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Dicembre 2013)

Gran punizia oggi


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

L'Everton sforna talenti in modo impressionante.


----------



## Livestrong (22 Dicembre 2013)

Molto buono


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Dicembre 2013)

fortissimo,l'ho visto crescere nel leeds lo scorso anno


----------



## Frikez (3 Maggio 2014)

Più forte di Pogba


----------



## rossovero (4 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Più forte di Pogba



Solo Pogba è più forte di Pogba


----------



## Jino (4 Maggio 2014)

E' un ragazzo molto molto interessante, vero!


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Maggio 2014)

Da quando il City ha preso il vantaggio ha giocato praticamente da solo.Velocità,tecnica,fisico,personalità....tanta roba.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Maggio 2014)

fortissimo, ha tutto, centrocampista completo..


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Più forte di Pogba



pogba lo sovrasta fisicamente ma a giocare a calcio lui è superiore..


----------



## ed.vedder77 (7 Maggio 2014)

mandate un fax in via aldo Rossi .....magari uno buono prima o poi ce lo porta...


----------

